# Do you use a hook on the tripod.



## Morlin (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi. 

I think I will buy a RRS TVC 34L tripod to a 600mm I also will buy pretty soon if all turns out well. 

My question is about the leveling base from RRS. There is one that has no hook and one that has. The difference in cost is not that big but the hook also stops the tripod from getting as low as without it. 

Is it worth the extra cost and the small limitation in height for the hook? Do you use it to hang stuff on to make the tripod more sturdy?


----------



## eli452 (Jan 26, 2014)

My photo gear bag!


----------



## Canon1 (Jan 26, 2014)

First of all that leveling base from RRS is just awesome. It is one of those accessories that I wonder how I ever got along without it.

I opted for the one without the hook as I wanted to be able to get lower to the ground. 

The one with the hook is a little longer and if you have big hands then it is nice to be farther below the base to have more space when locking and unlocking the base. 

As for the hook... I have never used one before (and I used to have one). In really high winds they would be nice to have. I have watched tripods with 600mm and 300mm lenses tip over and with some weight to stabilize them it would be less likely to tip. That said, in high wind I would never leave my tripod unattended no matter how secure or heavy the setup is. I would rather not have the weight so that it is easier to pick the setup up and move it quickly and easily.


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use to have a hook on my old (cheap) tripod and found it very useful (hung the camera bag off it). My new Manfrotto does not have one and to be honest I miss it when using long lens


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

Morlin said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think I will buy a RRS TVC 34L tripod to a 600mm I also will buy pretty soon if all turns out well.
> 
> ...



Dear Morlin.
Here is my way to do with out the hook, With Leveling Base and RRS Ball Head too.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Jan 26, 2014)

Besides stabilizing the tripod, another very useful purpose of a hook at the bottom of a leveling base or post to to automatically plumb level the base.

Simply hang anything of significant weight from the hook before mounting the camera, loosen the leveling lock, the base should snap to true horizontal. Lock the base, mount the camera. Bing. Go.  

Someone please try this, I'm about to plunge for a Gitzo with leveling post and an Acratech head, I'd love to learn if it works or not prior to delivery.






.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the long-handled leveling base with hook (and clamp), which I bought at the same time as the TVC-33, PG-02 LLR and BH-55 LR. I do use the hook for added stability.

One thing to consider… The tripod itself comes with a hook, it's used to secure the platform from underneath the apex. That hook is identical to the one that came on the bottom of the handle of my leveling base. If you order a leveling base (long or short handle) without the hook, there is simply a cap which I believe covers the internally-threaded bottom of the handle. You might want to confirm with RRS, but I suspect you could remove that cap and just use the hook that comes with the tripod when needed.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 26, 2014)

Morlin said:


> Hi.
> 
> I think I will buy a RRS TVC 34L tripod to a 600mm I also will buy pretty soon if all turns out well.
> 
> ...



It obviously depends on where/how you shoot. I find the hook to be quite useful. Not only for stability, but also because I frequently find that I'd rather not sit my bag down on what I'm standing on (sand, mud, wet, etc). I rarely drop the pod as low as it goes. YMMV.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 26, 2014)

I chose the one without the hook, to be able to get the tripod as close to ground as possible for macro. My experience with the big whites is that you give it stability by hanging over it. I primarily (like everyone else) use the 600 for birds and wildlife, so I use fairly fast shutter speeds in most situations anyway and have not missed the hook.

I need the extra stability with other lenses, when I need long shutter speeds. I have an extra plate, with a hook, which I use with the BH-55 head. I also have another tripod, with a center pole with hook.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I chose the one without the hook, to be able to get the tripod as close to ground as possible for macro.



FWIW, I just checked and RRS sells just the handles separately (they just unscrew to change them out). I like the long handle for leverage and ease of use with gloves, but at $35 for the short handle, I think I'll just add one to my next RRS order for the flexibility of going to ground level.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> Morlin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I like to have the pack or camera bag touching the ground so it does not sway in the wind.....


----------



## Eldar (Jan 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I chose the one without the hook, to be able to get the tripod as close to ground as possible for macro.
> ...


Excellent. I'll buy the long handle then


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> One thing to consider… The tripod itself comes with a hook, it's used to secure the platform from underneath the apex. That hook is identical to the one that came on the bottom of the handle of my leveling base. If you order a leveling base (long or short handle) without the hook, there is simply a cap which I believe covers the internally-threaded bottom of the handle. You might want to confirm with RRS, but I suspect you could remove that cap and just use the hook that comes with the tripod when needed.



FYI, I called RRS to inquire about availability of the short handle (turns out they don't stock it, they're made to order, takes a couple weeks). I also asked about the short handle, and FYI you *cannot* put a hook on the short handle, the design is different than the long handle.


----------

